# Article: Peng, the Elastic Power



## Martin2 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey friends of Tai Chi,

here comes an article about peng.

http://taichi-philosophy.blogspot.de/2013/12/article-peng-elastic-power.html

Please enjoy reading.

All the best

Martin


----------



## MadHarv (Dec 21, 2013)

I love Ian Sinclairs description of peng as "BOING" lol, in my opinion it explains the opponent bouncing off your structure better than most esoteric ideas of qi


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 21, 2013)

Seen and experienced a similar thing with Ji as well and did it with Kao...my favorite posture


----------



## Martin2 (Dec 22, 2013)

BOING - that is very good - it not only explains it - done to one self, it feels like it.


----------

